# Indonesian: dibonceng naik



## kata2

Edan, Balita Dipukul dan Dicekoki Miras Oleh Kakak Ipar - beritajatim news

" ............... Didik terancam hukuman penjara minimal 5 tahun. Pada awak media, Didik menceritakan, Selasa (3/5/2016) sekira pukul 14.00 wib, Didik mengajak adik kandung dari istrinya yang masih berumur 4 tahun. Adik ipar Didik berinisial PT ini, dibonceng naik motor untuk membeli bunga. ................"

*As I understand, "bonceng" = get a ride on a bike, "naik" = ride.  What does it mean when they come together as in that story? *


----------



## Rani_Author

"Dibonceng naik" is to take someone to ride on a bike or motorcycle together. I meant, that someone just would sit behind the driver.

It's called "pleonasme" in Indonesian. Two words are combined to become one word to confirm something.

So, "membonceng-dibonceng" is the action of the passenger to get a free ride. "Membonceng naik-dibonceng naik" is the action of the driver to give a free ride to the passenger.


----------



## kata2

Thanks for your reply.

I have learnt a new word "pleonasme".


----------



## vincentdev

This is a very good example of how Indonesian isn't as strict as european languages. Indonesian simply doesn't have a very strict "grammar rules" where you conjugate etYou just can't be too critical on things like these, and the best way to learn it is just to immerse yourself as much as you can  finding a native tutor is not bad either.


----------



## kata2

I love the phrase "immerse yourself" you used.


----------

